# Attitude Freebie Group Grow?



## Iron Emmett (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey MPers

I was wondering if anyone out there was interested in doing a group grow of one of the Attitude freebies from the Lucky 7's promotion?

I think it would be cool for a bunch of us to pop the same bean.

Anyone interested please respond here.


I.E


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 8, 2012)

I do, i do, i do, i do.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 8, 2012)

Rosebud, Thanks for joining up!

do you have any idea which of the 7 beans you would like to pop?

Im leaning toward the MK Ultra, Bubba 76 and Veneno, but im fine with growing any of the freebies they all look like fun.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 9, 2012)

I have an Attitude order coming and I'm game.  It looks like with so many ordering Satori that we may have a Satori grow, too.  I was planning on doing 2-3 different ones at a time.  The freebies are all new strains to me, so I'm open on strain selection.  I just hope I don't kill my seeds.....I hate it when there is just 1 seed and no room for error....


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 9, 2012)

Did you get satori too Emmett?

I don't care which ones we choose. The bubba 76 sounds like one we should do for sure.
I ordered twice so I think i have two seeds of each, but I hope i don't kill them too. This will be fun.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 9, 2012)

Will pop seeds fo next grow next week. If you guys decide until Monday the strain to go and if they arrive until then i'm in.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 9, 2012)

THG and BHO, thanks for joining us.

Im nervous about killing my single bean too, it would be a  huge bummer for the only one you have to die.

I wouldnt mind popping 2 or 3 at a time though either as THG said, im up for anything.

Rosebud, I do not have Satori, it sounds like i should have ordered it though, ive seen about 6-8 different folks who did.

I ordered HashBerry from Mandala, Sweet Afghan Delicious, from Sweet Seeds, and Exodus Cheese from Greenhouse seeds.

Im just waiting for my order to arrive, then we can get this thing rolling


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 9, 2012)

I think that the best is to choose one freebie ...

What about a poll ?

I put World of Seeds Medical Collection Northern Lights x Big Bud because of fast flowering ( 45-55 days ).


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 9, 2012)

I tried to set up a  poll when i opened the thread, but it was confusing so i just stopped


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 17, 2012)

Alright, i got my seeds today, anyone else have their seeds and want to start our group grow?

Lemme know, i cant decide what to pop first!

They all look really fat and dark except my blueberry gum, which is tiny and looks like some skin has come off the seed, dunno she might be broken.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 17, 2012)

Between a buddy and myself we will be running some as soon as they arrive  because we have the room with some others we plan to run, here is what we will be doing first from the freebies.

Dinafem Seeds Cheese
G13 Labs Blueberry Gum Feminized
Emerald Triangle Seeds Bubba 76
World of Seeds Medical Collection Northern Lights x Big Bud Feminized
Dinafem Seeds OG Kush


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice looking lineup dman, i ordered before the dinafem cheese was freebie, i got Dinafem moby **** instead, but im going to be popping some Greenhouse seeds exodus cheese so we can see how they stack up to one another.

I am going to pop the Bubba 76 for sure, im very interested in the Emerald Triangle seeds, i saw a grow with some of their other strains, and they looked amazing.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 17, 2012)

Mine aren't here yet. Do you want me to put up a poll? What dman is doing is ok with me too. Whatever ya'll wanna do.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Rosebud, if you want to put up a  poll that would be nice, im cool with dmans selection also, it has the NL x Big Bud that BHO suggested as well.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 17, 2012)

Lets go with Dman, I wanted to do the blueberry gum and the bubba. If you got yours Iron mine should be here soon. I might be a couple days later then you. This will be fun.


----------



## CaLiO (Jan 17, 2012)

Received my order today. I'm definitely in, I'm going with the Bubba 76 for sure. I have a nice amount of rooted clones that I have to put to good use, so that may be it for this go around due to space.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 18, 2012)

glad you joined us Calio, i hear ya about space problems, i wanna pop all 3 freebies, but i just dont have to room either, i put 4 hashberry a S.A.D and exodus cheese and the 76 bubba into soak tonight.

Thats gonna be alot of space!


----------



## daku_iBLAZE (Jan 18, 2012)

hmmmm..this sounds fun, too bad I dont have any of those strains, I do have a bunch of other freebies  Ill be watching this!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 18, 2012)

I haven't received mine yet either.  Mine were dispatched a week ago Sunday, but we had a holiday in there and I am in the western part of the US in a tiny mountain community.

I like D-mans list, however I will probably just start 3 or 4 as I also want to start some Satori and my vegging closet is quite full.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 18, 2012)

Lucky! I wanted to get in on this. Good luck ladies n gents


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 18, 2012)

I received my seeds yesterday, or at least my first order. Hooray.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 18, 2012)

rosebud, glad your seeds showed up, i know i was waiting by the door when the mailman came, couldnt wait.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 18, 2012)

I didn't run  down to the mailbox this afternoon--there is just so much snow.  I will go tomorrow after the plows have been out.  I am hoping that mine are here.  It does seem to take a day or so longer to get mail to the mountains than the city.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Jan 18, 2012)

took 7 days to dispatch mine after a few emails. but should be here tomorrow or the next day. once i got from order to delvery in 4 days to midwest us. think that if they dispatched on time i would of had them in that time again 

got one of the last packs of Kandy Kush x Skunk to get the Afghan freebies added to the promo  pick and mix subcool seed also


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 19, 2012)

My Bubba 76 has already popped and sprouted, she is standing about a half inch off the top of the rapid rooter plug trying to shake off her bean helmet!

4 Hashberry  a Bubba 76 a greenhouse Exodus cheese and, a Sweet Afghan Delicious, all popped their shells and sent out the little tap roots within 12 hours of going for the soak, must be my luck day.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 19, 2012)

:woohoo: here u grow! I'll be watchin'


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 20, 2012)

I got mine today, me be happy.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 20, 2012)

I drove down to the mailboxes and got my seeds.  It is a hard decision to try and decide what 2 or 3 to start first.  I am getting a lot of different strains going with not nearly enough room for all I want to do.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 21, 2012)

Glad you guys got your seeds THG and Dman, when yall plan on popping em?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2012)

LOL--I'm still trying to decide _what_ to start.  I will probably pop a few of the Satori in the next day or so.  I have 5 strains going now--I am wondering how many more I can get in the mix and still keep things going.  I wish I had more space.....


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 21, 2012)

Mine will prob hit water tomorrow.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 21, 2012)

Correction

1-Cheese
1-Bubba 76
1-OG Kush
1-NL x BB
1-BB GUM
4-Satori
3-Larry
2-Pineapple expreess Fem

all hit the water at 4:30 today.

Also 

1-Sage
1-Kushage
1-WW
5- NL x Sharon

a total of 10 femmed seeds and 12 non femmed seeds, we are looking for a total of 16 girls.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow Dman--what a lineup!  Hard to image running that many different strains at once.

I am leaning towards popping 4 Satori, the Bubba 76, the OG Kush, and the Cheese.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2012)

This will be my second seed grow. I am waiting for my second order from attitude, my cindy order. I thought I would do cindy and larry and the OG Kush and Bubba.

Since i have only ever grown Mandala seeds, they say to plant it the soil not germinate them. I am not sure how to proceed. Seems like everyone here starts in water. What are you doing THG?


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 21, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Wow Dman--what a lineup! Hard to image running that many different strains at once.
> 
> 
> Yes i will be spliting these up, half are for a friend i am helping to get going, he is nervous about germinating seeds that actually cost money , so i will get them to ten day and then give him half of them.
> ...


----------



## CaLiO (Jan 21, 2012)

Went with the Fruity Chronic Juice for now. Started germinating a few hours ago.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 21, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Since i have only ever grown Mandala seeds, they say to plant it the soil not germinate them. I am not sure how to proceed. Seems like everyone here starts in water. What are you doing THG?


 
I didnt know this Rose, I just put 4 of Satori in water like I always do, I hope they will be ok, I think they will.

i normally just soak the seeds for 24-36 hours and plant them.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2012)

So that is it dman? just in a glass of room temp water? Is something going to happen in 24 hours?


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 21, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> So that is it dman? just in a glass of room temp water? Is something going to happen in 24 hours?


 
yup, i keep them in the dark, usually you will have your tail, or taproot started by then but i put them in the soil after 36 hours, tail or no tail.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2012)

Rosebud, sometimes I want to make sure they are going to pop, so put them between paper towels to germ.  Other times I put them directly into the rapid rooters.  I believe that Mandala just believes (like I actually do) that the less you handle a newly germed seed, the better.  The little tap root is fragile and I have knocked them off before, when putting into medium, killing the seed.  I have never soaked the seeds--I either use the paper towel method or rapid rooters.

Dman--I'm sure you are going to be fine--I wouldn't worry at all.

I am popping 4 Satori, the Cheese, the MK Ultra, and the Bubba 76.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Jan 22, 2012)

Tomorrow for me. Well better be after all this hassle for them  what I get for ordering Friday the 13th


----------

